# Newbie and acidophilus question



## bsbfan95 (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm new to the forum, but I'm really frustrated with my diahrrea prominent IBS. I've had it all my life, and used to be worse due to anxiety.Now it seems that I have flare ups, or when I eat anything I'm not used to...I know someone with constipation prominent IBS and they take acidophilus which seems to help. I'm wondering if this could do the same for me. I was thinking of a metamucil capsule/acidophilus capsule daily ritual...?? Any thoughts? I'm kind of scared to take stuff...


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Well, the fiber powder I use include acidophilus along with psyllium and other fibers, herbals, etc. It certainly helps me to bulk up when things get a little soft. I also use a small dose acidophillus/bifidus supplement daily and there doesn't seem to be any negative reaction. I have been taking this. off and on, for probably 5 years or so, with no long term difficulties. I think those who have found real changes with probiotics have normally taken large amounts each day, and I believe strains of bifidus have generally been found the more effective of the two. You might look at Jasonibs9's thread on Activia yogurt. http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=95929 I'm not sure what %age of users have gotten complete reversal over a long time; but it shouldn't hurt to try.Mark


----------

